# Acrylic painted plastic



## miohmio (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello all. I'm new to the group and would like some advice if possible. I'm recycling some folgers coffee cans and plastic kitty litter pails into plant pots and storage/cookie tubs. I've painted the exteriors of said plastic containers with acrylic paints and would like to know if there is a product I can apply to water-proof and seal these so they may be washed, or rained on or what have you and not worry about the paint coming off.

Thank you for your help and have a wonderful crafty day!


----------



## miohmio (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for all your input and helpful suggestions. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nenuiopal (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey there. I'm looking around for the same type of thing atm for my acrylic/ink paintings.. Recently I have been painting on lighters with acrylic & using clear nail polish to seal everything in. It works great! 

For your container art, look into Krylon crystal clear or some paint on shellac. 
hope this helps


----------

